# schwarz weiss



## Shaddux (21. November 2003)

hallo leute

hoffe ich bin hier richtig

habe corel painter 8 und möchte ein foto ganz einfach von farbe auf schwarz weis ändern. nur irgendwie find ich das nicht, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das mache? 

danke im voraus


----------



## Philip Kurz (21. November 2003)

Vielleicht hast du es nicht bemerkt ... du befindest dich im *Photoshop*-Forum.
Ansonsten würde ich vllt. nach einer Möglichkeit suchen die Sättigung des Fotos herunterzusetzen.


----------

